# 2015 Ram 1500 Limited air suspension..



## hersheysc

Hi there, new to the site. My question is I have a Ram 2500 crew now with a vplow by boss. I am selling this combo becasue I dont need this much truck for what I plow. I have about 3/4acre to plow. Im am going to trade it in on a 2015 ram 1500 limited with air suspension and the eco diesel. Does anyone know how much weight the air suspension can handle up front? I am going to get a 7'6 boss poly with wings and the weight is 706lbs plus mount weight. Will the air suspension handle this weight?


----------



## Sawboy

All your bad news is here

https://www.bossplow.com/product-selector


----------



## Banksy

LOL. The bad news is Boss doesn't even list a plow for a 2015 1500. It won't go past 4wd but it will for a 2500. Looking forward to the warranty stories for this one.


----------



## SnoFarmer

4-Corner Air Suspension doesn't look to be offered with a diesel...
http://www.ramtrucks.com/model-compare/detailed-chart/?modelYearCode=CUT201513&variation=1,0#

and I bet that diesel doesn't leave much fgwr but I dont see the numbers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnoFarmer;2019322 said:


> 4-Corner Air Suspension doesn't look to be offered with a diesel...
> http://www.ramtrucks.com/model-compare/detailed-chart/?modelYearCode=CUT201513&variation=1,0#
> 
> and I bet that diesel doesn't leave much fgwr but I dont see the numbers.


Air ride is available with the Diesel


----------



## basher

Snoway offers a 7.6 blade for that truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I swear, I think Snoway offers a plow for everything.

What little I do know about the factory air is that it's self leveling, I'm sure a plow work give it a work out.


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo;2019495 said:


> Air ride is available with the Diesel


Not all 1500's can be built with the air suspention...
and I don't see the HFE on the list.....
scroll down to the "air suspension" and click 
Feature Availability
http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/ram_1500/#ecodiesel_hfe

it says something about the type of shocks it uses for the diesel, no shocks are used on the air suspension.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Stay focused. He saying Ram limited 1500 with Diesel. This is the question at hand.


----------



## basher

1olddogtwo;2019528 said:


> I swear, I think Snoway offers a plow for everything..


The simplicity of the system, it's weight and lack of sacrificial draws make them acceptable where others are not.


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo;2019601 said:


> Stay focused. He saying Ram limited 1500 with Diesel. This is the question at hand.


Do you know or are you a assumed becuse of the advertising ?
Ram is known for misleading adds,
Go try to build one.

You can't get all models for a 1500 with active air how will a diesel have it?
And as I posted active air doesn't use shock , but the diesel is using shocks.

as for plows don't fret if no~way makes a plow I'm sure the rest will get their info up soon,


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's not a option. It's a standard feature.

Try ordering leather interior with crank windows....you can't do it.... why because it's part of the package


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo;2019697 said:


> It's not a option. It's a standard feature.
> 
> Try ordering leather interior with crank windows....you can't do it.... why because it's part of the package


package smackage.....

and it's not standard on all 1500,models only on 1 or 2 models the rest have it listed as or a option or not available at all.
Did you actually go and look or are you just talking?

It looks like your just talking....

lets see if it's even offered on all of the gas 1500's

lets start with a 1500 long box & reg cab?
nope

how about the 6.4 box red cab
nope..

it looks to be offered or standard with a crewcab and a gas engine....


----------



## SnoFarmer

this shows it as a option for all crewcab with the 6.4 box in 4x4 but the limited gas it's standard.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

^^^^ you have 2x4 selected

Okay....once again, lets stay to the OP question.

1500 LIMITED.

Air ride is STANDARD.

The ECODIESEL is an option.

What is so hard about this?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnoFarmer;2019709 said:


> package smackage.....
> 
> and it's not standard on all 1500,models only on 1 or 2 models the rest have it listed as or a option or not available at all.
> Did you actually go and look or are you just talking?
> 
> It looks like your just talking....
> 
> lets see if it's even offered on all of the gas 1500's
> 
> lets start with a 1500 long box & reg cab?
> nope
> 
> how about the 6.4 box red cab
> nope..
> 
> it looks to be offered or standard with a crewcab and a gas engine....


Yea, I'm just talking. You know us dogs like making crap up and chasing our tails.









Oh, what does they say.....them lying to us?


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo;2019761 said:


> Yea, I'm just talking. You know us dogs like making crap up and chasing our tails.
> 
> View attachment 145265
> 
> 
> Oh, what does they say.....them lying to us?


your reading comprehension is on the frits....

It's not available on all 1500 models like you said it was,not even a option on some no matter how you optioned it out. 
And yes your "lied" to often in their adds for a 1500's of the picks will be of 2500's and 3500's with a gimps
of a 1500.

as I have shown it's only available on the short box gassers with the lower capabilities.
(see my posts above)
at one time I believe a couple of diesels had a rear active air offered on the 1500 and it was a idea for the 2500 also but they recanted on them..
it seems to be a good fit for those who want a boulevard cruiser.

I haven't found any thing saying the 1500 Diesel,
in any configuration has active air as a option??? 
but i'm willing to learn....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnoFarmer;2019322 said:


> 4-Corner Air Suspension doesn't look to be offered with a diesel...
> http://www.ramtrucks.com/model-compare/detailed-chart/?modelYearCode=CUT201513&variation=1,0#
> 
> and I bet that diesel doesn't leave much fgwr but I dont see the numbers.







Once again, stay focused.


----------



## BUFF

I need some brownie points............


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnoFarmer;2019322 said:


> 4-Corner Air Suspension doesn't look to be offered with a diesel...


OK, I think I've proved otherwise



SnoFarmer;2019691 said:


> Do you know or are you a assumed becuse of the advertising ?
> Ram is known for misleading adds,
> Go try to build one.
> 
> You can't get all models for a 1500 with active air how will a diesel have it?
> And as I posted active air doesn't use shock , but the diesel is using shocks.
> 
> as for plows don't fret if no~way makes a plow I'm sure the rest will get their info up soon,


too funny



SnoFarmer;2019812 said:


> your reading comprehension is on the frits....
> 
> something wrong with my reading?
> 
> It's not available on all 1500 models like you said it was,not even a option on some no matter how you optioned it out.
> 
> I NEVER said it was......Where Did I EVER even come close to saying that?
> 
> And yes your "lied" to often in their adds for a 1500's of the picks will be of 2500's and 3500's with a gimps
> of a 1500.
> 
> ok, If you say so
> 
> as I have shown it's only available on the short box gassers with the lower capabilities.
> (see my posts above)
> 
> (see my post above)
> 
> at one time I believe a couple of diesels had a rear active air offered on the 1500 and it was a idea for the 2500 also but they recanted on them..
> it seems to be a good fit for those who want a boulevard cruiser.
> could be, Im not a Ram guy, you are
> I haven't found any thing saying the 1500 Diesel,
> in any configuration has active air as a option???
> but i'm willing to learn....









BUFF;2019824 said:


> I need some brownie points............


I agree, I'm moving on. Thanks Coach


----------



## hersheysc

So I orderd a 2016 Ram 1500 crew short box eco diesel with 4 corner air and every other option available. So does anyone hear have a ram 1500 witha plow and the 4 corner air? the plow is going to weigh about 750lbs total. Will the air suspension work with this much weight is the question?


----------



## basher

hersheysc;2019952 said:


> So I orderd a 2016 Ram 1500 crew short box eco diesel with 4 corner air and every other option available. So does anyone hear have a ram 1500 witha plow and the 4 corner air? the plow is going to weigh about 750lbs total. Will the air suspension work with this much weight is the question?


have you confirmed there are mounts available?

Are you sure they will deliver, after all Snofarmer says they don't make it and who are we to doubt him.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Not sure what your going to put in that short box,
but it's your truck.
Here I thought you were getting a truck,
"trucks" dont have active air....
jmo,
yes its a option on a SB

I've but lost all respect for no~way plows as they should not be making a plow for the 1500...
but we know basher will still sell ya one, even tho the MFG says differently, but basher knows best....

now, back to reality.
have you actually looked at the front end?
gfwr?
From your 2016 1500 owners manual.
http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/owners/manuals/

SNOWPLOW
1500 Models Only
NOTE: Do not use this model vehicle for snowplow
applications.
warning,Snowplows and other aftermarket equipment should
not be added to the front end of your vehicle. The
airbag crash sensors may be affected by the change in
the front end structure. The airbags could deploy
unexpectedly or could fail to deploy during a collision
resulting in serious injury or death.
CAUTION!
Using this vehicle for snowplow applications can
cause damage to the vehicle.
WARNING!
Attaching a snowplow to this vehicle could adversely
affect performance of the airbag system in a collision.
p710

2500/3500 Models Only
Snowplow Prep Packages are available as a factory
installed option. These packages include components
necessary to equip your vehicle with a snowplow.
p711

PS the days of service managers truing a blind eye to things like this are all but a thing of the past, expect warranty denial issues down the road after you install a plow on your 1500, happy plowing.


----------



## Randall Ave

Does Dodge use an air spring like a larger truck. I tried to find some pictures but failed.


----------



## SnoFarmer

2014 air front


----------



## SnoFarmer

rebel with air ride, system in blue
http://teknikensvarld.se/bildgalleri/dodge-ram-1500-rebel/


----------



## Diesel Dan

SnoFarmer;2019544 said:


> no shocks are used on the air suspension.


----------



## EcoT

hersheysc;2019952 said:


> So I orderd a 2016 Ram 1500 crew short box eco diesel with 4 corner air and every other option available. So does anyone hear have a ram 1500 witha plow and the 4 corner air? the plow is going to weigh about 750lbs total. Will the air suspension work with this much weight is the question?


Any updates?

Any pictures??


----------



## SnoFarmer

Diesel Dan;2021824 said:


>


There is no spring,so a shock is not needed.
A shock dampenes the rebound / bouncing of the spring.

The air would also be like a air shock that can support weight...

See pic, maybe you can find the shock?
And the pics in post 25 just above this......


----------



## SnoFarmer

Can only up load one at a time, from a iPad


----------



## SnoFarmer

Last oneNd in post 25, is that a height sensor in the upper right,
That thing with thoes 2 flimsy looking arms?
Tha swat bar link points right at it.

And op and do you have a plow on it?


----------



## EcoT

SnoFarmer;2063041 said:


> Last oneNd in post 25, is that a height sensor in the upper right,
> That thing with thoes 2 flimsy looking arms?
> Tha swat bar link points right at it.
> 
> And op and do you have a plow on it?


I am running a Model 26 Sno Way for 2nd year.

Bought it barely used from Dealer.

So far plow pushes snow for my Residential
Use.

Put it on before storm and take it right off afterwards.

N. IL


----------



## EcoT

2014 Limited EcoD
Air Ride
Ram Box
Knob for shifter.
4WD LOW Knob shifter SLOW from Drive to Reverse and back.

4WD AUTO
4WD LOCK
2WD
KNOB Shifting Normal


----------



## EcoT

*pic*

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=147610&stc=1&d=1448683913


----------



## MXZ1983

EcoT;2063359 said:


> 2014 Limited EcoD
> Air Ride
> Ram Box
> Knob for shifter.
> 4WD LOW Knob shifter SLOW from Drive to Reverse and back.
> 
> 4WD AUTO
> 4WD LOCK
> 2WD
> KNOB Shifting Normal


They do this to prevent damage to the Trans or transfer case. Slow shifting because of the torque in 4L


----------



## Grimloktt

I know this is an old thread but any updates and or tips on residential plowing when equipped with stock air suspension? Thnx!


----------



## Grimloktt

I know this thread is old but only one I could find. I was interested in plowing with my air suspension but want sure. Well I have been with a 26R plow with no problems.


----------

